# [Rented] Marriott Grand Chateau, Las Vegas, 3BR/3BA, 5/31-6/7, $700



## Tedman (Apr 22, 2014)

Marriott’s Grand Chateau
May 31st - June 7th 2014
3 Bedroom, 3 Bath, sleeps up to 10
Asking price for the week $700.00

Located on Harmon, just ½ block off the Center Strip, across the street from Planet Hollywood, Walking distance to everything, free valet parking
2 Pools, Bar, Fitness Center, Market, Concierge.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2014)

Is this an exchange?


----------



## dadof2boys (Apr 22, 2014)

Just stayed here a couple of weeks ago. The new pool is awesome! This is an amazing deal. We toured the three bedroom, it's huge! Wish this was one week later, would have taken this in a second.


----------



## jackio (Apr 23, 2014)

We also just stayed there and loved it!


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Any pictures of the new pool ?*

We will be there in a few months, glad to hear the new pool is open!
Would love to see some pictures!
Vicki


----------



## Tedman (May 6, 2014)

Price drop. First $500 takes it.


----------



## dadof2boys (May 6, 2014)

This is killing me. I'm a teacher and this is my last week of school, so close. Amazing deal for whoever grabs it.


----------



## Tedman (May 9, 2014)

The week has been rented.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## jgo (May 12, 2014)

If you will consider $500.00, we will take the week.  thank you very much for considering.
Jerry olsen
E-mail address is 
jpolsen1@hotmail.com


----------

